# Lenny's First Vet Appoinment This Morning!



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Hello,
This morning is going to be Lenny's first vet check, I'm a lil nervous for the little guy lol. I know he is going to be a little sore for the day but it's for his own good. He right beside me on my bed. Poor little guy doesn't know what's coming for him...😁 
Here's a picture of him right now. His ears are still bent on the tips only jut like if u would of curled it backwards sort of like a flip if that makes any sense. He will be turning 9 weeks tommrow. Well, I'll show you guys later some pictures of him at the vets. Hope you all have a wonderful day! 










































Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Good luck at the vet! He is definitely a cutie!!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Thank you hunn


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Im so upset! I was so hype & nervous about the vet appointment I totally forgot my phone at home😱
[I really wanted pics of his first vet appoinment 😞] 
Lenny weighed in at 1.8lbs. He gained .3lbs Yay!! The vet talked about how cute he was more then about his health 😒
Overall, he did awesome! Barely yelped! He's just sleeping💤 away right now in between my legs "the place he loves the most to be". 










Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Lenny is such a cutie!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

how great is that! im so glad he did well on his 1st vet appt!  hehe near mommy is what they love best


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Adorable. Toby sleeps in my legs just like that- it's warm! LOL. 

Glad the vet went well!


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

So cute! Love those ears!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LeNnYsMoMmAA (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks you guys such sweethearts! Yeah about his ears they say they change like that because of teething, hedoes have baby trethstill foming in ,can that be the reason why? Hopefully they go back to normal. If they stay like that till he is 5 months I heard about taping them! But that sounds so hurtful..😔 did any of your chis have this problem at 8-9 weeks stage? He turned 9 weeks yesterday! Yay!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

He's so adorable!! I'm a new chi mommy too!! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

